# Dia's Trading Post! Closed - THANK YOU EVERYONE!



## D i a (Jan 24, 2016)

Hello all, I'm back again for series 4! 
You know the drill, 1 Special: 1 Special, 1 Special : 2 commons, or 1 common : 1 common. All of my cards are in perfect out of the pack condition, so I expect the same. When I ship, the cards are in a toploader, and slipped into a thank you card. 
Rate me with a wi-fi rating and I will rate back!

*
--All the cards I was looking for have been acquired! Thank you all so much for being a part of this gracious and safe community!--​*


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 24, 2016)

I can trade you porter for butch!

- - - Post Merge - - -

If the other trade falls through, I can also give u booker for Keaton.


----------



## D i a (Jan 24, 2016)

Sure! I'll send you a PM. =)


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 24, 2016)

Kk! I'll pm u my addy after I get to work. I plan to send out all my trades from this weekend out on Monday.


----------



## D i a (Jan 26, 2016)

List is updated! =)


----------



## D i a (Jan 28, 2016)

Added a few more cards to the wanted list.


----------



## D i a (Mar 20, 2016)

Bumped for Series 3!


----------



## stitchmaker (Mar 20, 2016)

I live in Canada and would like to trade with you.
Your Isabelle for my Mabel and Tucker.


----------



## D i a (Mar 20, 2016)

stitchmaker said:


> I live in Canada and would like to trade with you.
> Your Isabelle for my Mabel and Tucker.


Absolutely! Ill PM you.


----------



## Tier (Mar 21, 2016)

*My 271 - Curlos for 236 - Freckles, 273 - Moe, or - 289 Boomer?*


----------



## D i a (Mar 21, 2016)

Tier said:


> *My 271 - Curlos for 236 - Freckles, 273 - Moe, or - 289 Boomer?*



Sure, Tier. Let me PM you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Updated the front page because of all the SNOW. I can't get to the post office today, I'm terribly sorry for the delay.


----------



## DaCoSim (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey Dia! My friend has an extra Baabara that I can trade u for Mac!


----------



## DaCoSim (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey Dia!!! Your Baabara will be in the mail tomorrow


----------



## D i a (Mar 22, 2016)

DaCoSim said:


> Hey Dia!!! Your Baabara will be in the mail tomorrow



Alright, just PM me your address, then!


----------



## DaCoSim (Mar 22, 2016)

Will do!


----------



## D i a (Mar 27, 2016)

Updated first post!


----------



## Snow (Mar 27, 2016)

Hey! I can swap you my Marina for your Rodeo -- lmk!


----------



## D i a (Mar 27, 2016)

Snow said:


> Hey! I can swap you my Marina for your Rodeo -- lmk!



Yeah! I'll PM you.


----------



## D i a (Apr 1, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## D i a (Apr 11, 2016)

Only looking for three more cards in series 3, now. Thank you everyone that I've traded with so far!


----------



## D i a (Jun 13, 2016)

Bump for series 4!


----------



## marierock13 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Dia!

If you don't mind trading with a Canadian, I'd like to suggest the following trade:

My Frita, Peewee, Elmer, and Static
FOR
Your Broffina, Naomi, Rory, and Maelle.

Please let me know!


----------



## D i a (Jun 14, 2016)

Sure, I'll send you a PM in a little bit, Marierock!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 14, 2016)

Hey Dia! Gonna send you Elmer and Purrl. Just cuz


----------



## D i a (Jun 14, 2016)

Okay, thank you! That's really sweet of you DaCoSim. =)


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 14, 2016)

D i a said:


> Okay, thank you! That's really sweet of you DaCoSim. =)



Anytime Hun! We just finished doing all trades for mine and Alesha's sets. Btw, if you have a hard time on tbt, go to Facebook under animal crossing cards trading group. I joined there and finished up within 24 hours!!!


----------



## D i a (Jun 14, 2016)

DaCoSim said:


> Anytime Hun! We just finished doing all trades for mine and Alesha's sets. Btw, if you have a hard time on tbt, go to Facebook under animal crossing cards trading group. I joined there and finished up within 24 hours!!!



That's great to hear! I don't have a Facebook so I won't be doing that. =P Thank you for the suggestion, though.
Glad you were able to complete your sets so quickly!


----------



## D i a (Jun 17, 2016)

Added a few more cards!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jun 17, 2016)

Your 2 cards are on their way!


----------



## D i a (Jun 17, 2016)

DaCoSim said:


> Your 2 cards are on their way!


Thanks so much! =) I got Dizzy and Fang today!


----------



## D i a (Jun 24, 2016)

Bump!


----------



## Snowfell (Jun 26, 2016)

I can trade you 303 Katrina for 370 Jaques


----------

